

Ask HN: What types of systems do you use to convert information into knowledge? - BradPierce

I’m guessing many of you out there may have a great many interests and consume a huge amount of information from many sources everyday. Do any of you have formal or quasi-formal systems in place to convert that information into knowledge instead of having it just passively wash over you and remain as trivia and tidbits? Find bigger themes, connections, etc…<p>Note-taking systems, active reading, Evernote/Onenote, mind mapping, essay writing, blogging,  whatever… What works for you?
======
gw666
The combination of Tinderbox (eastgate.com) for
notetaking/brainstorming/storage/retrieval and DevonTHINK Pro
(devontechnologies.com) for storage and (intelligent) retrieval of article-
length text (mining it for ideas and specific content, which then goes into
Tinderbox) is killer.

Unfortunately for some people, these are both Mac-only applications.

